

Netflix suspends Big Bird - bdehaaff
http://fortune.com/2014/09/04/netflix-suspends-big-bird/

======
MrZongle2
Just another reminder that when you _subscribe_ to something intangible, that
doesn't mean you _own_ it.

As a father, I can sympathize with parents who may be a little distraught to
find Sesame Street missing from it's usual place... when one was hoping for a
few minutes of peace.

But if you don't own the tap, somebody else can turn off the water at a most
inconvenient time.

